# CRAFTSMAN 10 Inch. Corded Pole Saws Recalled Due to Self Starting Hazard



## Philbert (Dec 14, 2020)

Black & Decker Recalls CRAFTSMAN 10-Inch Corded Chain Saws Due to Laceration Hazard


Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled chain saws and contact CRAFTSMAN for a free repair kit.




cpsc.gov








*Name of product:*
CRAFTSMAN® CMECSP610 10-inch corded chain saws with extension poles

*Hazard:*
The chain saw can start unexpectedly without operation of the switch when the extension cord adaptor is connected upside down, posing a laceration hazard.

*Description:*
This recall involves CRAFTSMAN Model CMECSP610 10-inch corded chain saws with extension poles. The chain saws are red with black and gray accents. The name “CRAFTSMAN” is on the cutting bar and the motor end cap. The model number CMECSP610 is on the label on top of the motor. Only chain saws with date codes of 2019-40 through 2020-35 are included. The date code is laser etched on the underside of the handle base.

*Remedy:*
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled chain saws and contact CRAFTSMAN for a free repair kit.

*Incidents/Injuries:*
CRAFTSMAN has received one report of the recalled chain saw starting without operation of the switch causing a laceration injury to a consumer.

*Sold At:*
Lowe’s and other hardware stores nationwide, and online at www.amazon.com from October 2019 through August 2020 for about $100.

*Importer(s):*
Craftsman by Black & Decker (U.S.) Inc., of Towson, Md.

*Manufactured In:*
China

*Recall number:*
21-047

*Consumer Contact:*
CRAFTSMAN toll-free at 855-237-6848 from 8:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Saturday, e-mail at*[email protected]*, or online at *www.CRAFTSMAN.com* and click on “Customer Care,” then “Recall Notices” for more information.


----------

